# Emulators - any advance on N64/PSX?



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello,

Downloaded an N64 emulator & roms this weekend. Never played the N64 Zeldas properly, so am going to give them a go.

Have their been any emulators for more recent consoles that run on an 'ok' gaming set up?

I know I can Google this, but real work experience of using them would be nice 

Also, any other decent RPGs on N64? PSX had most of them, right?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 26, 2009)

I believe there are some decent Dreamcast Emulators around now, but I have yet to get round to trying them myself.

On the N64 front, I had good results with most games using Project64...

Other than the amlost-rpg of Paper Mario, I can't recall any great RPGs myself (do you count Harvest Moon as an RPG?) but I enjoyed replaying Zelda, Mario, Banjo & Kazooie (Banjo Tooie) , GoldenEye etc.

Blast Corps and Conkers Bad Fur Day are well worth a look too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2009)

the problem i had was with the controlers  especially the analog stick...  the keybord doesnt work that well


----------



## debaser (Oct 26, 2009)

Playing persona 3 on a ps2 emulator now, called pcsx2. Getting max fps with an AMD 64 x2 6000 though in the larger fights it does drop a bit. FFX worked well but again with slow downs on large fights. Both pushing my comp to the limit mind. Works perfectly with a controller as well. 

I would guess going on the specs that these ps2/dreamcast emulators do require that we're a long way off current gen consoles


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you got an old xbox ?  I've got a disk with every single N64 game and emulators all pre-configured.  The controls are fantastic and it has a great GUI.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Have you got an old xbox ?  I've got a disk with every single N64 game and emulators all pre-configured.  The controls are fantastic and it has a great GUI.



I do, but I'm yet to hack it. I'll get round to it one of these days!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2009)

Dead easy 15 mins job. I got all the gear to softmod it if you wanna borrow it ?

It's perfect for a bit of pick up and play retro gaming action, without messing about tweaking endless settings etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2009)

debaser said:


> Playing persona 3 on a ps2 emulator now, called pcsx2. Getting max fps with an AMD 64 x2 6000 though in the larger fights it does drop a bit. FFX worked well but again with slow downs on large fights. Both pushing my comp to the limit mind. Works perfectly with a controller as well.
> 
> I would guess going on the specs that these ps2/dreamcast emulators do require that we're a long way off current gen consoles



Interesting... I was thinking of running the emulators on my work laptop... 2.2ghz core2duo, 3GB ram, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330. It might creak a bit. It was mainly the PS2 FF games I was thinking of.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Dead easy 15 mins job. I got all the gear to softmod it if you wanna borrow it ?
> 
> It's perfect for a bit of pick up and play retro gaming action, without messing about tweaking endless settings etc.



Hmm - might take you up on that. You got a link to a 'how-to'?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.productwiki.com/microsof...-xbox-to-xbox-media-center-in-30-minutes.html


----------



## debaser (Oct 26, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Interesting... I was thinking of running the emulators on my work laptop... 2.2ghz core2duo, 3GB ram, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330. It might creak a bit. It was mainly the PS2 FF games I was thinking of.



Give it a go, though have a good read of the forums for each game, Final Fantasy XII and X are fully playable. Only played X emulated though. (Not a massive fan of XII though I've gone through the fucker twice for some reason) 

http://pcsx2.net/

The programmes chock full of speed hacks and tweaks to get games running at the correct speed but have a good read first, you push something too far you might be looking at a blue screen. 

Unfortunately though, as you'l find, these games where meant to either run at their specified fps or pretty much not at all. While you could probably get it ticking away at 30 - 40fps the sound goes, the game speed drops, controls fuck up. It varies so much between games and computers though, certainly worth a try.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2009)

It would be easier to just buy a console and the games from cash converters for very little money.  Time you take pissing about getting them working on your PC.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2009)

Sunray said:


> It would be easier to just buy a console and the games from cash converters for very little money.  Time you take pissing about getting them working on your PC.



Half the fun is getting them to work!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 26, 2009)

If you want to play ancient emulated RPGs I'd say DosBOX was a good bet. There are loads of old classic PC RPGs out there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

I read this as C64. I had a sort of dream about Entombed so downloaded an emulator. Turns out all the C64 games were shit and I can't last more than a minute without death via boredom. I have an N64 with Zelda and a couple of other of other RPGs that I have never played. The secret of mana was highly recommended to me. Oh hang on, a quick look in the cupboard reveals that it's a snes game. 

I still play my atari 2600 more than I do my PS2 vintage game fans.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a load of snes rpg   they are good


----------



## Silva (Oct 26, 2009)

The first Playstation can be emulated almost perfectly with ePSXe. There are a lot of plugins, and particularly by messing around with the graphic ones (Pete's OpenGL used to be the best) you could actually enhance the looks of a game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy 10 at 1660x900 using DirectX 10 is a thing of beauty  ducking down to 40fps already though. Imagine major battles will be a struggle. 

Dreamcast and N64 running better than perfectly 

All made loads nicer by 360 pad of course.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

I have ordered a Pandora...ages ago.

When it _finally_ gets released I should have lots of emulatory goodness to go!

Seen very promising footage of it running everything up to and including N64 and PSX stuff.

Even seen some Dreamcast bits appearing, though they look to be struggling a bit.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Final Fantasy 10 at 1660x900 using DirectX 10 is a thing of beauty  ducking down to 40fps already though. Imagine major battles will be a struggle.
> 
> Dreamcast and N64 running better than perfectly



chris shemnue and skies of arcadia(althought the gamecube version was better) were the best dreamcast rpg's i reckon.

What spec is your machine? I really want to play the final fantasy games.

You got the 360 pad working via bluetooth?


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> chris shemnue and skies of arcadia(althought the gamecube version was better) were the best dreamcast rpg's i reckon.
> 
> What spec is your machine? I really want to play the final fantasy games.
> 
> ...



No, I bought a wired controller... you can be a little usb thing to work with wireless controllers though.

Machine spec is above.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> chris shemnue and skies of arcadia(althought the gamecube version was better) were the best dreamcast rpg's i reckon.
> 
> What spec is your machine? I really want to play the final fantasy games.
> 
> ...




Skies of Arcadia was excellent on the Gamecube.

e2a just checked on ebay to see if I could pick up a pal copy for bobbins and it's going for £30. 

e2a and Tales of Symphonia for £40, I traded both those in for next to nothing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

What ram does your graphics card have?

I have a 2.13  ghz core duo  machine with 2gig ram and a 1gig nvida  9600gt(i think, for some reason its not coming up in system. It might be 9800)

Sounds like a similer set up. You reckon i will be allright running the ps2 stuff?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Skies of Arcadia was excellent on the Gamecube.
> 
> e2a just checked on ebay to see if I could pick up a pal copy for bobbins and it's going for £30.



I might have a copy i would be willing to sell for a  bit less then that.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> chris shemnue and skies of arcadia(althought the gamecube version was better) were the best dreamcast rpg's i reckon.



I had both when I had a Dreamcast... loved Skies of Arcadia, but thought Shenmue was dull, dull, dull. Maybe I was too young for it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> What ram does your graphics card have?
> 
> I have a 2.13  ghz core duo  machine with 2gig ram and a 1gig nvida  9600gt(i think, for some reason its not coming up in system. It might be 9800)
> 
> ...



Erm, 512MB ram on the gfx card. 

Give it a go.. takes some experimenting with plug-ins... most didn't work, but one did with Direct X 10 and blew everything else away. I suspect it will creak though... might be better off using my home machine and 1GB Radeon 3870.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I might have a copy i would be willing to sell for a  bit less then that.
> 
> 
> dave



I was hoping to pay a couple of quid, I should stick it on ebay if I were you.
Just noticed the limited edition copy of Ico that I've still got is going for £30 too.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

You calling me old? Oh hold on we are sam age innit.

I just loved the graphics and the fight system it reminded me of clean streets!!!


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> You calling me old?
> 
> I just loved the graphics and the fight system it reminded me of clean streets!!!
> 
> ...



I think I just got stuck... I was only about 14, I had girls to obsess over.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah walk throughs on the net didn't really exist at the time, lame.


I remember getting stuk for ages on the first game, never played the second one.


dave


----------

